# worst things than DRDP



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

So, toilet at my flat was little broke and water was still running throught it. I didnt care about little things like that, cause i got much more different bigger troubles. Not anymore. Today one man came to check how much water i spend throught year, and how much i shoul pay for it. He was absolutly stunned, when he sawed the numbers . . . I exhausted more water, than rest of my big house with many much bigger flats together, just because of this one broken toilet . . . I should pay for it equivalent of 2000 dollars now, just for wasted water . . . Just for my lazy and flegmatic attitude. Just for my stupidity. And since i am literally living from one month to another, and since 2000 dollars is more than my quarterly payment, i am quite fucked. So, at least there are worst things than dpdr. But its only one positive thing about my stupid innability to live my life without unnecessarily horrors like this . . .


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

i think dp / dr is much a million times worse than that situation.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

agreed lol


----------



## losingme (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd pay more than 2000 dollars to get rid of DP. Of course, owing $2000 for water AND having DP, sucks. Life's little stressors like that do seem worse when you have to deal with them on top of your DP.


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

You seem to feel its worse perhaps because you are unecessarly guilty to minor stuff. Thats perhaps a bigger problem for you than DP itself.
Ive a tendency to do this too.


----------

